# Ich packe meinen Koffer...



## Levty (15. Dezember 2005)

, ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe...

(hoffentlich wirds was)


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Dezember 2005)

...und packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerAndy (15. Dezember 2005)

ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene  )Digicam...


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2005)

ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene  )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, . . .


----------



## iPope (15. Dezember 2005)

ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene  )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme,...


----------



## Bax (15. Dezember 2005)

ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ...


----------



## jojojanson (15. Dezember 2005)

ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, ....


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Dezember 2005)

ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe,...


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2005)

ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette,...


----------



## jojojanson (15. Dezember 2005)

ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund ,...


----------



## entlebucher (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerAndy (15. Dezember 2005)

und ich erst also: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene  )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten,n zelt,...


----------



## Bax (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten, n zelt,einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen,...


----------



## Micro767 (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten, n zelt,einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen,2 Listerklemmen,.....


----------



## bluemuc (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten, n zelt,einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen,2 Listerklemmen, ein schaltauge,....


----------



## Mister P. (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten, n zelt,einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen,2 Listerklemmen, ein schaltauge, meine Windjacke,...


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten, n zelt,einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen,2 Listerklemmen, ein schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten, n zelt,einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen,2 Listerklemmen, ein schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke,...


----------



## jojojanson (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten, n zelt,einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen,2 Listerklemmen, ein schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein block alta,


----------



## Solanum (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten, n zelt,einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen,2 Listerklemmen, ein schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, mein block alta, ein Handy,....


----------



## Eckbart (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine(geladene )Digicam, meine Termosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen hund, meinen Klappspaten, n zelt,einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen,2 Listerklemmen, ein schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, mein block alta, ein Handy,ein Döner


----------



## Deleted 10349 (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich packe ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge,  nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine,


----------



## BikerAndy (16. Dezember 2005)

os ich pack auch mal wieder was ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete,...


----------



## Teletubby (17. Dezember 2005)

ich pack ein :einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen...


----------



## rayc (17. Dezember 2005)

blue hier im Odenwald   ?, dann packen wir sie gerade mal ein  : einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, @bluemuc , ...


----------



## bluemuc (17. Dezember 2005)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> blue hier im Odenwald   ?, dann packen wir sie gerade mal ein


 wo koffer gepackt werden, bin ich dabei  
aus aktuellem anlass heute morgen  pack ich mal dazu: 

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette...


----------



## Levty (17. Dezember 2005)

man, ich hätte nie gedacht dass der koffer über 2 seiten gehe wird 

ich packe ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Dezember 2005)

Auf das der Invaliden-Sauf Fred geknackt wird  Und auch aus gegebenen Anlaß packe ich dazu:

ich packe ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,...


----------



## BikerAndy (18. Dezember 2005)

so also ich packe ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball,...


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Dezember 2005)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> so also ich packe ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball,...


 einen mp3-player  

@lev: hab ich´s richtig gemacht? war ja voll einfach


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> einen mp3-player
> 
> @lev: hab ich´s richtig gemacht? war ja voll einfach



nein, pappnase! 

ich machs mal für hädbänger (wohl zu viel gebechert? ):

so also ich packe ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, ...


----------



## bluemuc (19. Dezember 2005)

mei cheffe.... 

dann brauchmer wohl noch: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe" (er liest so gern)...


----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2005)

wenn er doch so gern liest:
dann brauchmer wohl noch: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, ...


----------



## bluemuc (19. Dezember 2005)

und damit uns nicht langweilig wird derweil und weil ich das jetzt langsam so gewöhnt bin, nehm mer noch mit:

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein.....


----------



## da_bike_mike (19. Dezember 2005)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome,


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Dezember 2005)

Alle Abandon Game Zocker werden wissen, wie nützlich so was sein kann. Tipp: Monkey Island 2

Als packe ich mal in meinen Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, ein großer Hund,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (19. Dezember 2005)

wat, nochnen hund??? ok, dann aber auch:

Als packe ich mal in meinen Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, ein großer Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter.....


----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2005)

Damit es den hunden auch noch den hunden langweilig wird, dann pack ich mal meine katz ein!

Als packe ich mal in meinen Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze,...


----------



## bluemuc (19. Dezember 2005)

eieieiei.... ich hab mietzenhatschi....  muss ich wohl noch einpacken:

Als packe ich mal in meinen Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops...


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. Dezember 2005)

lustige sache die ihr hier macht..  
sind hier nur leute die nicht biken können da krank oder auch die die einfach zu faul sind? (ich zähle mich im moment zu den faulen)
lev wie gehts denn so? wieder fit in den Ferien?

Als packe ich mal in meinen Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops,  ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....

mfg
dominik


----------



## jojojanson (19. Dezember 2005)

ach komm, lächerlicH !!!

Als packe ich mal in meinen Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften, einen riesengroßen analdildo für alle fälle,......


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2005)

isch nähm auch was mid!! 

Als packe ich mal in meinen Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops,  ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2005)

Joa, bin jetz wohl auf, also schnupfen noch, aber das ist ja normal im "winter"! ferien wird durchgebikt, veloziraptors muss wieder aufsteigen 

Als packe ich mal in meinen Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops,  ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,...


(wenn wir schon ein fenster zum eintlüften des speichennippels haben, brauchen iwr ja uahc einen speichennippel


----------



## jojojanson (19. Dezember 2005)

ich packe nichts mehr ein bis mein letztes gepäcksstück nicht miteingebracht wird   
MfG jojo


----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2005)

jojojanson schrieb:
			
		

> ich packe nichts mehr ein bis mein letztes gepäcksstück nicht miteingebracht wird
> MfG jojo



weil nur DU es brauchst!


----------



## jojojanson (19. Dezember 2005)

ok einigen wir uns drauf dass ihr eure seltsamen haschischtabletten mitnehmen dürft und ich meine eigenen gebrauchsgegeständige


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2005)

Isch häd gern noch was oigebaggd  

Als packe ich mal in meinen Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops,  ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Dezember 2005)

Think big! Okay, nachdem Lev seine 7,2 aH Akku für seine Flutlichtfahrradlampe dabei hat, packe ich am besten dazu:

 einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ...


----------



## bluemuc (20. Dezember 2005)

moin. bevor ich beim nächsten mal zur garderobe übergeh, wüßt ich gern wohin wir eigentlich fahren. oder ist der weg das ziel? 
bis dahin pack ich mal ein:

 einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske ....


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2005)

Hab grad chemie unterricht, denke mal, man sollte auch was sinnvoles tun, also:
dann pack ich mal ein:

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor,...


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe ja gedacht, daß das ein anderer einpackt, aber jetzt muß ich es einfach machen. Vielleicht packt dann einer für mich noch die Einmalrasierer ein 

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen Klappspaten...


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2005)

klappspatten war schon
VERLOREN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Dezember 2005)

Das liegt daran, daß ic den Koffer nicht durchschaue. Den Hund habe ich ja auch schon doppelt eingepackt. Okay, damit ist der Thread tot 

Aber natürlich meinte ich den Klappspaten mit der ultrascharfen Schippe zum rasieren. Ähhh. Schlecht gerettet


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2005)

wieso tot? wenn etw. doppelt eingepackt wurde, wirds eben verkauft:

ACHTUNG:

Verkaufe einen großen hund und einen Klappspatten

günstig, ZUGREIFEN!

gruss, killuah1


----------



## bluemuc (21. Dezember 2005)

hey, der koffer ist doch noch nicht voll!! guckt mal, wie viel platz wir noch haben. also:

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende.....


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2005)

na gut, dann machen wir mal weiter, bikebezogen: (nachdem mir heute die kette gerissen ist

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE, ...


----------



## BikerAndy (21. Dezember 2005)

so bei mir kommt noch dazu: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus,...


----------



## bluemuc (22. Dezember 2005)

einkaufsinteressenten: wir haben eine ersatzkette zu verkaufen!!!  ohne hund. der ist schon weg.

und ich nehm dann mal noch mit: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen....


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2005)

nja, das ist bereits die 2te ersatzkette, die erste is nähmlich schon runter

Mein Beitrag zum Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2005)

Jo,dann pack isch mol noch was ei

Mein Beitrag zum Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel...


----------



## bluemuc (22. Dezember 2005)

äääähhh.... moment ich muss mal kurz..... uuuund: wir können nen hac verkaufen.. 
das kommt davon, wenn frau mit den gedanken woanders rumfliegt: tac...hac... 

Mein Beitrag zum Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln,.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2005)

tztztja, die männer unter uns kennen den unterschied zws Tac und Hac nicht! dann habne wir eben 2, damit wir genauerre ergebnisse haben   

Mein Beitrag zum Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, ...


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Dezember 2005)

Mein Beitrag zum Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht,...


----------



## Bax (22. Dezember 2005)

Mein Beitrag zum Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil,...


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Dezember 2005)

Mein Beitrag zum Koffer: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!),..


----------



## bluemuc (23. Dezember 2005)

hey, der karren wird klasse, wenn wir ihn erst zusammengeschraubt haben...  wir brauchen aber noch:

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), .....


----------



## Bax (23. Dezember 2005)

hey, der karren wird klasse, wenn wir ihn erst zusammengeschraubt haben...  wir brauchen aber noch:

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (23. Dezember 2005)

den 4 takt ohc motor, die autofelge und das armaturenbrett haben wir ja schon, dann kommt jetz mal noch was dazu:

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ...


----------



## bluemuc (23. Dezember 2005)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das)....


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Dezember 2005)

In der Hoffnung nicht wieder alles zu vermasseln 

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), ...


----------



## dominik-deluxe (23. Dezember 2005)

hey lev die ersatzkette brauchst du aber dringend  , 
p.s. das kettenschloss nicht vergessen

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, ...

mfg
dominik


----------



## guru39 (23. Dezember 2005)

da isch grad pause habe un ma nix besseres oifällt
un des a noch mache muß :kotz: nem isch noch än....

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert..
Gruß Guru.


----------



## bluemuc (23. Dezember 2005)

und aus aktuellem anlass brauchmer noch unbedingt:

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum,.....


----------



## bluemuc (23. Dezember 2005)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen,


----------



## Levty (23. Dezember 2005)

ja, wenn wir schon in weihnachtsstimmung sind, dann pack ich mal was weihnachtliches in den koffer: 
einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich,...


----------



## Bax (23. Dezember 2005)

ja, wenn wir schon in weihnachtsstimmung sind, dann pack ich mal was weihnachtliches in den koffer:
einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), ...


----------



## bluemuc (23. Dezember 2005)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Dezember 2005)

Das folgende wird ein Kant´scher Satz!

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Gesäßcreme, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen   ,


----------



## guru39 (23. Dezember 2005)

Isch hoffe das niemand gemerkt das isch die Ges..greme rauß genommen hab.....un deshalb

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen.... Packe isch dazu ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche  un scheene Woihnocht
Gruß Guru.


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

und weiter gehts:

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte)...


----------



## mtb-Fahrer (24. Dezember 2005)

Moin moin

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen...


----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2005)

Da mein HAC 4 heute ins Haus geflattert ist, bin ich ausser mir vor Freude, wie Weihnachten heute 

Also, ich pack dann mal dazu:
einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle,...


----------



## Bax (24. Dezember 2005)

Also, ich pack dann mal dazu:
einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, ...


----------



## BikerAndy (24. Dezember 2005)

passend zu weihnachten pack ich dann mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS,...


----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2005)

schon wieder panne, bis DI ohne rad...

 also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, ...


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Dezember 2005)

Hi
 man muß an alles denge  

Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter...
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2005)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> man muß an alles denge



Stimmt:
Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische...


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Dezember 2005)

Mal gucken ob das jemand rafft?

Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ...


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Dezember 2005)

Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ...
ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen.  

PS: sorry die nacht warn bissel zu lang


----------



## Bax (25. Dezember 2005)

Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ...
ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer   , ...


----------



## Levty (25. Dezember 2005)

Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Dezember 2005)

Na, hat keiner mein kleines Rätsel gelöst? Also, pack ich noch was dazu. Wer oder was bin ich?

Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen, ...


----------



## Terja (25. Dezember 2005)

Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,...............


----------



## guru39 (25. Dezember 2005)

Jep,isch nähm a noch was mid,da man jo an alles denge muß!!!!  
Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler
Grüß


----------



## Teletubby (26. Dezember 2005)

Jep,isch nähm a noch was mid,da man jo an alles denge muß!!!!  
Also pack ich mal ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger


----------



## domip2 (26. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard)


----------



## Levty (26. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen,...


----------



## Bax (26. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...


----------



## guru39 (26. Dezember 2005)

Jo,un da isch Musik für unnawegs brauch, nähm isch noch nä  


Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd.
Gruß


----------



## Bax (26. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, ...


----------



## Bax (27. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir"   , ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (27. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren,...


----------



## Levty (27. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin  , ...


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Dezember 2005)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd.



Mhhh, da steht jemand auf schnelle Finger. Da ich dem jetzt nicht mit Stevie Vai oder Zakk Wylde antworten will, nehme ich mal was mit, damit wir alle unsere Hände vom Lenker zum Ohr bewegen, um uns diese zu zu halten   

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns


----------



## guru39 (27. Dezember 2005)

damit ma was zum spiele hawe  

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe
pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi.....


----------



## Wurstsalat (27. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe
pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi.....
Und ich pack ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel ein..................!


----------



## Levty (27. Dezember 2005)

Na gut:
Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, ...


----------



## Bax (27. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ...


----------



## drivingghost (27. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit...






Was ist mit meinen Beinen? Die sind doch schön...


----------



## Bax (27. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. Dezember 2005)

Also Ich pack in meinem Koffer ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ...



Ja, schön narbig...


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Also in meinen kleinen Kulturbeutel packe ich: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für den BEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,...


----------



## guru39 (27. Dezember 2005)

Do brauche noch was 

Also in meinen kleinen Kulturbeutel packe ich: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,...Wasserpflanzä...


----------



## drivingghost (28. Dezember 2005)

In den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. ...




Ok, ein klein wenig vernarbt sind sie.


----------



## Bax (28. Dezember 2005)

In den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, ...


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2005)

In den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, ..Narbensalbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. Dezember 2005)

In den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, ..Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben,...

Siehste


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Dezember 2005)

He Bax, jetzt sind wir mit´m guru schon drei Musikanten  Alla, dann pack ich mein Equitment auch noch dazu:

In den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn),...


----------



## Bax (28. Dezember 2005)

OK Jens, jetzt geht es richtig los mit der Equipment-Strunzerei:

In den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Dezember 2005)

Sagt man nicht normalerweise, daß ein Bass-Amp etwa 4mal so viel Watt haben soll, wie ein Gitarren Amp - UND NICHT 12 MAL  

Ich nehme dann mal wieder was für´s Fahrrad mit  

In den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten,


----------



## Bax (28. Dezember 2005)

n den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, ...


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi 
isch pack a widda was oi 

in den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, ...än Schneeball...


----------



## Levty (30. Dezember 2005)

in den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann,...


----------



## Bax (30. Dezember 2005)

n den Rucksack kommt: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen,...


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Bei mir kommt in den Rucksack: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf,...

MFG


----------



## Teletubby (31. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir kommt in den Rucksack: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Dezember 2005)

Bei dem letzen Gepäckstück wäre ne Bleiummantlung nicht schlecht. Aber ich packe nur wirklich nützliche sachen ein 

Ruckzuck in Ruckzack: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ...


----------



## Levty (4. Januar 2006)

Ruckzuck in Ruckzack: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike,...


----------



## BikerAndy (4. Januar 2006)

nach der tour gestern pack ich auch mal wieder was ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN,..


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2006)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN,un ne Ersatz 888


----------



## Levty (8. Januar 2006)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter,...


----------



## BikerAndy (8. Januar 2006)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski,...


----------



## Levty (9. Januar 2006)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke,...


----------



## BikerAndy (9. Januar 2006)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),...


----------



## Teletubby (10. Januar 2006)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (10. Januar 2006)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), ...


----------



## Bax (10. Januar 2006)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE  ), ...


----------



## chriiss (10. Januar 2006)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE  ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch!


----------



## Bax (10. Januar 2006)

einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit! (OK so, chriiss? Meine Frau weigert sich nämlich, mit mir zusammmen zu biken, obwohl sie ein schönes Ghost hat), ...


----------



## chriiss (10. Januar 2006)

och - das Problem kenne ich, aber sie wird doch in den Koffer gepackt, da muss sie nichtmal selbst kurbeln!


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2006)

Isch packe einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit! (OK so, chriiss? Meine Frau weigert sich nämlich, mit mir zusammmen zu biken, obwohl sie ein schönes Ghost hat)
 nen Smiley
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. Januar 2006)

Isch packe einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit,  nen Smiley, einen Gruss, ...


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Januar 2006)

Isch packe einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit,  nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail


----------



## Teletubby (11. Januar 2006)

Ich ziehe mal bilanz über das koffergewicht zumindest fang ich mal an:

(alle Werte sind Geschätzt)

Isch packe einen Ersatzschlauch 0,2kg, eine Pumpe0,2kg, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug0,05kg, meine (geladene) Digicam0,1kg, meine Thermosflasche1,5kg, Kabelbinder0,01kg, ochja mein fahrrad 11kg, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe0,1kg, eine Ersatzkette0,1kg, meinen Hund15kg, meinen Klappspaten1kg, n Zelt3kg, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen1kg, 2 Listerklemmen0,02kg, ein Schaltauge0,01kg, meine Windjacke0,03kg, eine Autofelge6kg, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke0,02kg, mein Block alta 300 tonnen, ein Handy0,25kg, einen Döner0,6kg, meine Lupine0,4kg, meine trompete1kg, ein Biertankwagen12Tonnen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette0,3kg, eine Spielekonsole2kg, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen250kg,einen fußball05kg, einen mp3 player0,01kg, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe"0,2kg, eine lesebrille0,01kg, an glühwein0,3kg, Condome30kg, einen großen Hund60kg, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter8kg, meine rote perserkatze6kg, antimietzenhatschidrops0,1kg, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s6kg, einen Speichennippel0,002kg,ein Schiebedach3kg, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung40kg, ne schlafmaske0,012kg, einen 4-takt-ohc motor 12kg, nen veloziraptorenrasierer2,5kg, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende1,5kg, eine ersatzKETTE0,012kg,einen schokonikolaus0,2kg, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen0,02kg, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel0,3kg, tippex zum t in h umwandeln0,1kg, n Autoarmaturenbrett6kg, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner)2kg,ein Abschleppseil1kg, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!)1,8kg, nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot)16kg, ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor20kg, ein Radarwarngerät0,1kg, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das),0001kg, nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie)0,3kg, einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper1kg, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert0,2kg, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum10kg, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen0,3kg, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich120kg, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur)2kg, liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!0,00kg, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen750kg, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht1,5Tonnen, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte)5kg, ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen0,5kg, eine Fingerfalle0,012kg, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte0,2kg, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS4kg, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge0,02kg, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser0,0001kg, Fischfutter0,2kg, Fische5kg, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto3Tonnen, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen15kg, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer1kg, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen wo "Ich bin der Coolste ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht2kg, katholische Mädchen40kg,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat60kg,än Geigerzähler3kg,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger1kg,ein nitro titan(snowboard)2,5kg, die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen0,6kg, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller0,5kg, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd0,03kg, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern80kg, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" 80kg, Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren 120kg, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin1kg, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi 3kg, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel0,01kg, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt0,012kg, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit1kg, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit10kg, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat1kg, ein Handy0,2kg, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!0,2kg,Wasserpflanzä0,1kg, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas1kg. Cappuccio-Tassen0,3kg, Narbensalbe0,2kg, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben1,5kg, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn)30kg, Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen60kg, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten0,1kg, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle9kg, än Schneeball1kg, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann15kg, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen15tonnen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf 0,01kg, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium 20kg, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4 , damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann1kg, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter30kg, ein paar Langlaufski 6kg,  eine Mohnschnecke 02kg, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes)0,02kg,ein Meerschweinchen 1,4kg, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit)90kg, na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE )70kg,O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit ?kg, nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail?kg




so zusammenrechenen oder werte koregieren soll jemand anderes


----------



## Levty (11. Januar 2006)

Isch packe einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit, nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail, einen Taschenrechner

glaube keiner ist so sportlich, dass er das zsmrechnet...


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2006)

Jo Jo die teledubbies 
Isch packe einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit,  nen  Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail,ne`n Gewichtmessungsding oda "so"
Gruß Guru
was wiegt den so`n Gewichtmessungsgedöhns??:


----------



## Levty (13. Januar 2006)

Isch packe einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit, nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail, einen Taschenrechner, ne`n Gewichtmessungsding oda "so", eine Lampe,...

Du hast mein TR vergessen


----------



## guru39 (13. Januar 2006)

Isch packe einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit, nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail, einen Taschenrechner, ne`n Gewichtmessungsding oda "so", eine Lampe,un än feeetttteeees Sorry  
Gruß


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Januar 2006)

sch packe einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit, nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail, einen Taschenrechner, ne`n Gewichtmessungsding oda "so", eine Lampe,un än feeetttteeees Sorry, ne kiste becks (denn biertrinken ist wichtig!),


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2006)

sch packe einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit, nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail, einen Taschenrechner, ne`n Gewichtmessungsding oda "so", eine Lampe,un än feeetttteeees Sorry, ne kiste becks, Kotz-Camel-Back (denn bei einem Puls von 190 und nem Bier geht gerne was daneben  )


----------



## BikerAndy (1. Februar 2006)

also ich pack auch weiter ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit, nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail, einen Taschenrechner, ne`n Gewichtmessungsding oda "so", eine Lampe,un än feeetttteeees Sorry, ne kiste becks, Kotz-Camel-Back (denn bei einem Puls von 190 und nem Bier geht gerne was daneben ), n paar(300 oder so ) Spaxschrauben,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (2. Februar 2006)

Ich will Euch ja nicht den Spass verderben, aber das ganze ist so langsam als Spam einzustufen. 

Ausserdem geht die Packliste schon längst über die 8 kg hinaus, die man bei einer Tour oder einem Alpencross maximal dabei haben sollte


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2006)

spielverderber. nur weil du mod bist


----------



## Andreas (2. Februar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> spielverderber. nur weil du mod bist



Genau dafuer sind wir ja da


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2006)

pack doch einfach mal mit an  je mehr leute, desto leichter, man kann dann das gewicht verteilen


----------



## Levty (28. April 2006)

also ich pack auch weiter ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit, nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail, einen Taschenrechner, ne`n Gewichtmessungsding oda "so", eine Lampe,un än feeetttteeees Sorry, ne kiste becks, Kotz-Camel-Back (denn bei einem Puls von 190 und nem Bier geht gerne was daneben ), n paar(300 oder so ) Spaxschrauben, einen Bollerwagen,  - - -


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. April 2006)

also ich pack auch weiter ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit, nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail, einen Taschenrechner, ne`n Gewichtmessungsding oda "so", eine Lampe,un än feeetttteeees Sorry, ne kiste becks, Kotz-Camel-Back (denn bei einem Puls von 190 und nem Bier geht gerne was daneben ), n paar(300 oder so ) Spaxschrauben, einen Bollerwagen, ein Ersatzdämpfer


----------



## Levty (29. April 2006)

also ich pack auch weiter ein: einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Pumpe, einen gebrauchten Satz Flickzeug, meine (geladene) Digicam, meine Thermosflasche, Kabelbinder, ochja mein fahrrad, eine Federgabel-Hochdruckpumpe, eine Ersatzkette, meinen Hund, meinen Klappspaten, n Zelt, einen Verbandskasten incl. Betäubungsspritzen, 2 Listerklemmen, ein Schaltauge, meine Windjacke, eine Autofelge, nen 4er Imbus für ne lockere Gabelbrücke, mein Block alta, ein Handy, einen Döner, meine Lupine, meine trompete, ein Biertankwagen, eine tube schmerzlassnachsalbe und ne kopfwehtablette, eine Spielekonsole, mein Baukastensystem Mittelgebierge zum Aufblasen,einen fußball, einen mp3 player, eine kurzfassung "how to use the kofferpackthread für cheffe", eine lesebrille, an glühwein, Condome, einen großen Hund, ein hundetrenngitter und zwei dosen hundefutter, meine rote perserkatze, antimietzenhatschidrops, ein Fenster zum gut durch lüften....des Speichennippel`s, einen Speichennippel,ein Schiebedach, ein koffergerechtes Atomkraftwerk mit Rollfeldbeleuchtung, ne schlafmaske, einen 4-takt-ohc motor, nen veloziraptorenrasierer, ein "was muss in den koffer?" - ideengeber für wahnreisende, eine ersatzKETTE,einen schokonikolaus, nen tac mit höhenmesser zum nachher strunzen, HAC 4,...nen
Autorückspiegel, tippex zum t in h umwandeln, n Autoarmaturenbrett, einen RiesenRing Fleischwurscht (für Saarländer: Lyoner),ein Abschleppseil, einen Turbolader (damit man überhaupt mit dem ganzen Plunder vorwärts kommt!), nen doppelauspuff mit röööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrr und für den fall der fälle gscheite bremsen aus stuttgart (rot), ein elektrisches Verdeck mit Regensensor, ein Radarwarngerät, ne vollkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung (besser ist das), nen Helmgepäckträger um das Auto oben drauf zu schnallen (man weiß ja nie), einen vollmilchschockoladenhohlkörper, einen Inventur Block mit damit ma net es Überblick verliert, einen voll geschmückten weihnachtsbaum, nen helm zum helmgepäckträger draufschnallen um das auto oben drauf zu schnallen, den Nikolaus (gefesselt und mund zugestopft) höchstpersönlich, eine Flasche Dom Perignon und ein Dutzend Austern (Proteine pur), liebe weihnachtswünsche an alle mitreisenden!, ein auto aber nur ein kleines um das auf den dafür extra eingepackten Helm draufgeschnallte Helmgepäckträger zu stellen, ne Drehmaschine des kann ma imma brauche un scheene Woihnocht, den üblichen Weihnachtsplunder (SHK = Socken,Hemd,Krawatte), ein kleines liebes Eichhörnchen, eine Fingerfalle, eine Schere zum Abschneiden der dabbischen Krawatte, eine schön knusprig gebratene weihnachtsGANS, ein Wheeler ersatz Schaltauge, mein Auslandskrankenschein vom Hr. Kaiser, Fischfutter, Fische, Joe´s Garage für das oben erwähnte Auto, ne flasch cola und natürlich mein einstig verwendbar von der andrenseite abschraubbar doppelgeklöppeltes innenbelüftetes 2 bemsscheiben 8 kolben doppeldruck ausgleichsbehälter bremssystem mit vergoldenen einspritznadeln die konisch im ausgleichsbehälter übermschwimmsattel sitzen um den druck obptimal auf die doppeltgeklöppelten innenbelüfteten gelocht und geritze doppelscheibenbremsen zu bringen, Alka-Seltzer und einen Duden für Haiflyer, ein großes Schild was wir Haiflyer um den Hals hängen, wo "Ich bin der Coolste, ich fahr ne Hope Mono M6 Ti" draufsteht, katholische Mädchen,Holzkohlegrill mit motorisiertem Drehspies incl. dazugehörigem Aggregat,än Geigerzähler,en bild vom kardinal ratzinger,ein nitro titan(snowboard), die 6 Illuminati Brandzeichen, die neue dvd von Marcus Miller, ...Yngwie Malmsteen CD mid damid`s net Lomgweilisch werd, den Teufel von der TdF zum Anfeuern, Sabine Spitz neben mir die ständig sagt: "Du bist mein Held. Ich will ein Kind von dir" , Sabines Mann, der Bax eins auf den Deckel gibt weil er Angst hat, Sabine zu verlieren, ein paar schienbeinschoner, damit wir nicht alle so beine haben wie ramin, eine Cradle of Filth CD für die Musikgenießer unter uns un das ma a lalagenießer bleiwe pack isch noch moine IbaneZ JEM 777 oi, dann noch ein Steichholz und eine Sicherheitsnadel, n Feuerzeug, damit sich die liebe Ibanez nicht so einsam fühlt, kommt mein Alembic-Bass mit, ein guter Espresso-Vollautomat für lecker Cappuccino kommt auch noch mit, ein Kilo Lavazza, damit die Maschine auch was zu tun hat, ein Handy, ein 2. Sitz für denBEEEEEEEEEEEENEDETTTTO!,Wasserpflanzä, Milch, denn ohne Milch wird kein Cappuccino etwas. Cappuccio-Tassen, Narbensalbe, eine Schneeschaufel zum Bike-frei-graben, meine Les Paul Standard und mein Laney GH 100L (dröhn), Bässe: Fender Jazz 77, Schack Headless, Ibanez Roadster Fretless, Alembic Europa 6-String; Amp: Alembic FX-1 Preamp, Crest Power Amp 1200W, 2 SWR Goliath 4x10 Boxen, Kettenöl gegen die scheißt Korrosion in den Wintermonaten, meine inzwischen heiß geliebte Tacx-Rolle, än Schneeball, eine große Packung Böller, damit man die Wanderer und die Nordic Walker (die die unfreundlich sind), vom Trail fegen kann, einen Bulldozer für die (weiblichen) Walker, da die meist vor lauter Schwätzen selbst die Böller, geschweige denn eine Fahrradklingel, nicht wahrnehmen, der verflixte Eier-Lauf-Schlumpf, einige Kilo waffenfähiges Plutonium, eine DSL-Flatrate für meinen HAC4, damit ich immer die besten Touren aus dem MTB-News Forum mitfahren kann, ein Ersatzbike, einen oder besser zwei(man weiß ja nie was kommt) ersatzREIFEN, un ne Ersatz 888, einen innenfelgen durchmesser verbreiter, ein paar Langlaufski, eine Mohnschnecke, Schmerztablette(aber so was richtig hartes),ein Meerschweinchen, meine Frau weil die schon ein Kind von mir bekommt und ich dafür kein S. Spitz brauche (mein Sohn kommt natürlich auch mit), na gut, dann kommen meine drei Kids auch mit (es ging ja nicht drum, dass ICH was brauche, sondern SABINE ),O.K - wollte der guten Sabine natürlich nichts vorenthalten (aber das kann auch anders verstanden werden zumal du nur deine Kids, aber nicht deine Frau mitnimmst - da stellt sich schon die Frage wer was/wen brauch, na gut, ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch ein BILD von meiner FRAU mit, nen Smiley, einen Gruss, nen ordentlichen trail, einen Taschenrechner, ne`n Gewichtmessungsding oda "so", eine Lampe,un än feeetttteeees Sorry, ne kiste becks, Kotz-Camel-Back (denn bei einem Puls von 190 und nem Bier geht gerne was daneben ), n paar(300 oder so ) Spaxschrauben, einen Bollerwagen, ein Ersatzdämpfer, ein KONA, ---


----------



## Andreas (29. April 2006)

Leider geschlossen. Den Grund habe ich ja schon gepost.


----------

